# usc applicants



## movied (Apr 1, 2009)

how many kids apply every year to the film production program at usc?

be specific


----------



## Suzako (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't want to be harsh, but this question was answered earlier in the thread you originally started: 

http://forums.studentfilms.com...61022734/m/934105511

Also . . . its not only "kids" applying to MFA programs.  People of 22 and above apply.

And last of all, this info is really available all over this site.  And other sites.  Do some  digging.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

MovieD, several people tried to offer you what answers they did know on the other thread you started asking this same question.

It appears that nobody knows, or at least that seems to be the consensus, no matter how many times you ask, I'm sorry to say.  

I do have to say, in my opinion, that the other people applying shouldn't concern you...it's not like anyone can control anybody else.  Just make sure your app is as strong as you can make it, and that's all you can do.

Best of luck!

(I assume you're gearing up to apply, apologies if I'm incorrect!)


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by movied:
> how many kids apply every year to the film production program at usc?
> 
> be specific



You want "specific", okay here goes: try to be passionate and not statistical in your application process...

if the kind of questions you are asking are gonna be determining factors in your decision to apply to film school then I don't think you should be applying in the first place...apply if you want film school really badly and not because you stand a statistical chance of getting in...

If this was harsh then I am sorry but the application process has been harsh on a lot of us too. So take your chances.


----------



## steelyd (Apr 1, 2009)

5


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by steelyd:
> 5



throw together a bunch of letters as net abbreviations, but none of them can convey how hard I just laughed at this.


----------

